# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Бог всё разрулит

## gopa

такой вот сумасшедший оптимизм....

----------


## Crystal_Lake

оптимизм это конечно хорошо, хоть и отклонение от золотой середины реализма, но не стоит особо полагаться на то, что некто абстрактный придёт и одним взмахом властной руки всё разрулит вместо нас…

----------


## ночной_житель

> такой вот сумасшедший оптимизм....


 могу тебя разочаровать, бога нет.  :Wink:

----------


## Чёрная Роза

бог есть и возможно всё разрулит. вот только хватило б сил и терпения дождаться этого.

----------


## Deathstyle

> бог всё разрулит


 только если будешь стараться  :Cool:  




> могу тебя разочаровать, бога нет.


 если ты не видел свои мозги, то откуда тебе знать, что они у тебя есть?  :Smile:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Ахаха, такие забавные темы тут проскальзывают, что уписаться можно (но я не буду!)
А насчет мозга, можно ведь и проверить Хотя уже 1000 раз (но точно бльше!) доказано дядьками патологоанатомами.

----------


## Omega

покайтесь грешники! да придет господь! да к каждому свой!)) 
вирвет кусок бороди, крикнет "трах-тибиздох-тибиздох" и емм..
короче, птом 12 месяцев припрутся и снегурочка. зафигачат диско.
и ништяк станет жизнь. будем все бегать и радоваться!
пускай ето всего лиш больная психика, зато все разрулится. другие умрут в своих скучных непонятках.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

если каждому дать по косячку, что достался омеге, то жизнь точно скучной не покажеться.

----------


## MATARIEL

вы че курили.. о_о? поделитесь со мной..?)))

----------


## Omega

> если каждому дать по косячку, что достался омеге, то жизнь точно скучной не покажеться.


 син мой! не косяк убогий дает просветление! а виликий и  могучий штопсель!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

из тобой сказанного следует, что ваша дружба со штопселем крепчает с каждым днем. могу как вариант предложить альтернативные знакомства - топор, дрель и если уж совсем экстрима охота то и электрорубанок можно!

----------


## Omega

ухти! електрорубанок! ну просто мечта! жаль денег нет(( кстати знаю еще гвоздодер и лом неплохо освещают путь к господу.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

а у меня имеетс! и даже бензопила есть! и даже бензин к ней! ох, как этому господушке не поздоровиться ^_^

----------


## ~alonely~

круть! а у меня есть большоой-большой молоток железный с шипами. кому надо-обращайтесь,одолжу.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## мэймэй

тогда я пошла в солярий..................

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ночной_житель

имхо, лучше всего думается о серьёзных вещах, простите, в сортире. там никто не стоит над душой и за несколько минут покоя бывает удаётся найти решение проблем, над которыми ломал голову долгое время... %)

----------


## ~alonely~

> имхо, лучше всего думается о серьёзных вещах, простите, в сортире. там никто не стоит над душой и за несколько минут покоя бывает удаётся найти решение проблем, над которыми ломал голову долгое время... %)


 гыы))) это точно.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

от господа бога ушли к теме сортира.)) бывает же....))
и вообще.все разрулит большой адронный колайдер ^__^

----------


## Глаз

что он разрулит?
если его нет.. хто это вобще, вы его видели..:d

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> только если будешь стараться


  Не вседа можно решить проблему своими стараниями. Иногда везение нужно.

----------


## NoE.K.

бог устал нас любить

----------


## Stas

не, у него отпуск. взял путёвку за счёт профсоюза и укатил(-ла). так что пипл рассчитывайте на себя и себе подобных.
бог — существо женского пола, игривого характера, всепрощающее, но подверженное приступам неконтролируемых эмоций, которые могут вылиться в катастрофы вселенского масштаба. носит мужские трусы и любит играть в домино.

----------


## Римма

Хм...())
на (не-?)существующего бога повесим все свои проблемы и будем ждать, пока он все разрулит?))
не проще ли самому начать меняться? в сторону позитива

----------


## огрызок тепла

конечно, разрулит. даже не сомневайтесь.
НО! в порядке живой очереди. а нас, проблемных, слишком много.  значит чьи-то проблемы будут разруливаться  в следующей жизни. а оно вам надо?
я вот здесь и сейчас хочу. разрули меня, боже!(подпрыгивает, чтоб ее было лучше видно)

----------


## жека

бог помагает только тем кто сам себе помагает
а в бога я неверю,в исуса верю и то несчетаю что он был сыном бога,мало на свете
сумашедших со сверх способностями

----------


## U.F.O.

джа всё разрулииит (%

----------


## МаксимНазаров

Самая большая ошибка - на кого то надеяться!!! Никто ни за кого не будет решать проблемы!!!!  Сам кашу заварил и сам ее расхлебывай!!! А бог - выдумка первобытных людей, которые не могли обьяснить природные и иные явления. Разрулить можешь только ТЫ САМ! Если конечно этого захочешь и соберешься с силами

----------


## Зерошпиль

Бога нет. Для меня это уже доказанный факт. Нет того бога, которого нам предлагают в качестве объекта.
также как и нет множества богов. Раз нет бога, то нет и ничего другого. Откуда же тогда взялись образы, 
обычаи, заповеди, да и вообще ВСЕ?
Знаете ли вы, что тот солнечный свет, который мы видим, дошел до нас через 8 минут, 
после того как образовался? И если Солнце потухнет, то мы узнаем об этом только через 8 минут?
Если допустить, что нет бога единого и всемогущего, а есть только ряд мегафизических процессов, 
которые и определяют некие последовательности, а эти последовательности реализуются в различные 
реальности здесь, на Земле, и связаны они с Солнцем, 
его светом, пятнами и прочими газовыми и энегетическим выбросами, то можно предположить,
все мы - образования атомногазовых взрывов на поверхности Солнца, и все что с нами 
происходит - это результаты случайностей, т.е. случайных вспышек, которые невоможно просчитать.
Вот такой вот генератор случайных чисел. И жизнь отдельного индвидуума, его рождение и смерть, да и 
его жизнь в частных подробностях, нашему Солнцу глубоко пофик, как и пофик способ,
которым мы уйдем из жизни.
Воможно самоуход каким-то образом пошлет в него назад некую ненужную ему энергетику, 
которую оно должно будет как-то реализовать,
например через сублимацию - возможно эта энергетика отбрасывается им в черную дыру, 
что способствует ее росту. Может быть этот постулат и послужил запретом на самоуход,
 типа что-бы черная дыра не слишком активно росла.
Возможно это бред. Возможно...
Но, то что я с уверенностью могу утверждать, и наверное проверю именно сегодня - это то,
 что подыхать мы будем ровно  8 минут. Не больше и не меньше. При использовании любого способа.
И медики, и патологоанатомы, и ветеринары - они все утверждают, что мгновенной смерти не бывает.
Агония длится от 7 до 10 минут, вопрос только в том, как она ощущается умирающим - если мозг его 
разможжен, напрмер выстрелом, то боли, страданий и страха, он не чувствует, но биохимические процессы в 
организме будут длиться еще 8 минут (сердце бьется, кровь еще двигается, печень вырабатывает АТФ и 
пытается включить метаболизм и т.п.).
Умершие от внезапной остановки сердца ( синдром мгновенной смерти) тоже 8 минут могут быть возвращены 
к жизни.
Я уже не говорю об отравлениях. Все равно - 8 минут, пока на поверхности этой гребаной звезды на 
твое место не встанут 
другие атомы, или не произойдут какие-то процессы, которые заместят тебя. 
Рождение - это тоже 8 минут. От момента выхода темени до ножек - в среднем больше не бывает. Оргазм
 - значительно меньше.
а вот зачатие - это 8 минут.Согласно традиции Православной Церкви, имя нарекается человеку
 на восьмой день от рождения.
Почему все сводится к этой восьмерке?
 Может это и есть судьб?  И поэтому ее не изменить, потому что, если что-то 8 минут назад 
выстрелило в твою сторону с поверхности этой гребаной звезды, то назад ты это не отправишь никак.
Побочным результатом осмысления данного вопроса стал вывод о колдунах, экстрасенсах, и прочих
заклинателях змей. То, что их действия, бывают, дают какой-то результат, может связано только с тем, 
что они умеют твой выстрел ( выстрел направленный только тебе) перенаправить на кого-нибудь другого.
Видимо этой цели служат и золоченные купола на религиозных обителях - масштабная попытка изменить
светопоток. Только результат непредсказуем.
Теперь вернусь к богу и смерти. По видимому есть некий Создатель. Который уж точно не лепил ничего из
глины. 
Любую библию можно остановить на том, когда сначала был Хаос, а потом он отделил твердь от хляби, 
а свет - от тьмы.
На этом можно остановиться, все остальное уже просиходило само по себе. По законам физики, биологии, и 
прочей геомагнетики.
Так вот, неужели этому ВЕЛИКОМУ, создавшему миллиарды солнц не все равно когда и как я сдохну? Неужели 
для его существования и благополучия имеет значение когда и скем я имел секс, и в  какие дни я ем мясо,
а в какие дни - нет? И для него важен факт того, что я буду три раза в день произносить набор слов, смысл 
которых в том, что я во всем полагаюсь на него? При этом с его стороны никаких поступательных в мой адрес
действий как не было, так и не предвидится? И загнав меня в это состояние, он садистки наблюдает за мной - 
ну, а как теперь ты будешь выкручиваться?
НО если это для него имеет значение и он так нуждается во мне, так почему он не сделал для меня
малой толики из того что я прошу? Почему я должен сохрянять свою жизнь для него, а он для меня
ничего, кроме говна сделать не может? Похоже, что сегодня будет  попытка выяснить - когда начинаются и заканчиваются 8 минут.

----------


## [email protected]

Откуда весь этот бред про 8 минут?

----------


## Mr.Nullus

А что касается восьми минут, это не так. Мгновенной смерти не бывает, только смотря что именно считать смертью. Конечно после остановки сердца мозг еще поработает несколько минут, но сознания уже не будет. А если воспринимать смерть как полное прекращение всех процессов в организме, то на это уйдут дни. Если я не ошибаюсь у трупа спустя три дня после смерти еще растут ногти и волосы.

----------


## dotosh

> Так вот, неужели этому ВЕЛИКОМУ, создавшему миллиарды солнц не все равно когда и как я сдохну?  Почему я должен сохрянять свою жизнь для него, а он для меня ничего, кроме говна сделать не может? .


 Прикольный глюк.Спорить с тем,кого нет.Сохранять жизнь для того,кого нет.Собственно, у меня бывали споры с Богом и покруче.Если народу интересно,могу расписать подробности.Кажется,это называется "смысловые галлюцинации".А в конце концов остается один вопрос:
"Может ли общение с Богом(неважно, есть он или нет),принести пользу человеку(чисто теоретически) и в каких ситуациях?".Какие черты Бога "образа и подобия" тебе нравятся/не нравятся и т.д. и т.п.Сколько различных по сути толкований заповедей можно придумать и как их применить.Под "применением" понимаю психику,(ну типа,работа над собой,медитация и прочее).И далее,если вообразить,что "на тебя все пялятся"(а для так называемых социофобов это не сложно),то опять же какую пользу из сего глюка можно извлечь для себя(ессно,причиняя как можно меньше неудобств тем,которые "пялятся",но и не слишком о них заботясь,потому как "на всех не угодишь").Потом почти в открытую объявить себя "шизиком" и смотреть,насколько реально люди терпимы к (шизикам,депрессантам,социофобам(нужное подчеркнуть)).Только ныть о том,что вы меня не понимаете и не поймете - это приедается  (но ессно,речь идет о тех же родственниках,сослуживцах и т.п.,не будешь же орать каждому встречному-поперечному свой диагноз(впрочем с диагнозом я еще не определился,да и зачем?.Для смеха иногда играю в "психиатра".Проповедуют миссионеры,психиатры ставят диагноз,но что-то общее между ними есть. Под пользой понимаю как минимум заглушить нестерпимую душевную боль,хоть и существование души под вопросом,но существование боли сомнений не вызывает.(Правда есть оттенки этой боли,и сама душа вроде как бы дрейфует и ощущения тоже).Впрочем у меня сейчас мощная прокачка мозга навязчивыми идеями.Я не пытаюсь их контролировать,просто разгоняю еще больше,и затем переключаюсь на другой поток и разгоняю его покруче.Эти пресловутые "голоса",которые "должны" быть при той же шизе ,но что делать,если их нет,уж коли я решил протестировать себя на переносимость той же шизы,например? Чтобы не потерять потоки,делаю их привязку к событиям своей жизни,цепляюсь за любые случайные совпадения.Сплю часа по 3 в день(в общей сложности).Таблеток не принимаю,спиртное не пью,чтобы интереснее было.Иной раз кажется голова взорвется от бешеного потока мыслей.Вы спросите зачем?  
Примерно затем,зачем ЭМО режут себя.Просто я привык затыкать свои дыры мозговой деятельностью,а сейчас дыра огромная и еще очень болезненная. 
А вообще интересно,ведь не бывает 100 процентных ЭМО,как и 100 процентных шизоидов.Я и сам лет до 10-11 "практиковал" "качание на волнах вселенской печали",заливаясь горючими слезами,здорово облегчало,но увы,затем утратил это полезное умение.Как там у Кинчева:"Я разучился плакать,в моих слезах сталь".Ну сталь не сталь, а повыть попробовал,какая-то лажа получается. 
Таким образом на внешний мир остается только процентов 10 мозговой активности,
хватит ли этого (кому:Миру/Мне )?Часто состояние ступора,"зависание".(Это не агитация и не навязывание своих методов,просто я заинтересовался вопросом,зачем люди постятся/(исповедуются) в Инете,дает ли это им что-нибудь.Как можно больше навязчивых даже не идей,а вопросов/проблем нацеплять можно,читая посты.Может затем они и постятся :Smile: .

----------


## Туман в ёжике

В натуре...но а чё...Не самая худшая позиция. Довольно таки оптимистично. "Бог всё разрулит",это даже можно девизом сделать))

----------


## Positive Shot

Японцы, с 11марта по 10 апреля тоже верили в бога  :Big Grin:  
Молились, молились, а в итоге разхреначело цунами город, взорвало АЭС, вылилась радиоактивная вода в море, погибло 13тыс. человек, пострадало 14тыс. человек, Нанесен 30-ти миллиардный ущерб стране  :Big Grin:  
Вот вам и бог  :Big Grin:

----------


## fast007

Интересно какому они богу молились если они верующих людей сажают в тюрьма и убивают???  
Мы хотим жить так, как мы хотим....без бога, без рая, без ада, без того кто бы был над нами, так чего же мы потом обвиняем Бога во всех бедах....
И мне всегда хотелось задать вопрос тем, которые  ВЕРЯТ что Бога нет, как вы можете доказать что Бога нет? где доказательства?

----------


## Alex22

> И мне всегда хотелось задать вопрос тем, которые  ВЕРЯТ что Бога нет, как вы можете доказать что Бога нет? где доказательства?


 А как можно доказать, что Бог есть? Но в него тоже многие верят как во что-то непоколебимое..
Каждый верит в то, во что хочет верить, во что привык, во что научили, во что проще, и т.д. Что в этом плохого?

P.S.

Так же невозможно доказать, что если жить с Богом, с Раем, с Адом - все будет хорошо...

----------


## Каин

> И мне всегда хотелось задать вопрос тем, которые  ВЕРЯТ что Бога нет, как вы можете доказать что Бога нет? где доказательства?


 Мне не надо доказывать существование Бога (хотя, для себя я это доказал), ты должен мне доказать, что Бог существует. 
Я Бог. Мне захотелось поразвлечься. Я пожелал стать обычным среднестатистическим гражданином. Что бы это  казалось еще реальней, я отключил на время своего пребывания на земле свою божественную память. Я Бог. Попробуй докажи обратное.
Так, что, если ты это не докажешь, значит можно считать, что я Бог?

----------


## авантюра

> Так, что, если ты это не докажешь, значит можно считать, что я Бог?


 а что, кто-то считает иначе? как по мне, так то, что ты Бог очень даже в глаза бросается.

----------


## fast007

Значит прямых доказательств существования Бога и Его не существования нет. И никто не может быть уверен на 100%. Вот в этом всё и дело, если я верующий и Бога нет, то я ничего не теряю, я умру и будет что будет, а если я верующий и Бог есть, я всё равно остаюсь в выигрыше и попадаю в рай в отличии от остальных. А если кто-то скажет есть и другие религии, так там либо нет ада, либо ты судишься по своим делам и всё равно верующий остаётся в выигрыше. вот в чём прикол  :Smile:

----------


## Alex22

> Значит прямых доказательств существования Бога и Его не существования нет. И никто не может быть уверен на 100%. Вот в этом всё и дело, если я верующий и Бога нет, то я ничего не теряю, я умру и будет что будет, а если я верующий и Бог есть, я всё равно остаюсь в выигрыше и попадаю в рай в отличии от остальных. А если кто-то скажет есть и другие религии, так там либо нет ада, либо ты судишься по своим делам и всё равно верующий остаётся в выигрыше. вот в чём прикол


 Так, а зачем Рай - он и не нужен. Верующим наоборот должно быть страшно, что попадут в Ад, так как жить по всем заповедям в наше время практически не реально. 
Я верю, что распадусь на много маленьких песчинок, котоые, возможно, в последствии примут участия в зарождении другой жизни... Так хоть какую то пользу может принесу. А в Раю и в Аду - что я там забыл...

----------


## fast007

Так люди истинно верующие в Бога и не боятся ада, потому что они спасаются не по делам своим а через веру в Иисуса Христа.
А ты также веришь что распадёшься на какие-то там частицы но не можешь утверждать это на сто процентов, а если ты не прав...... будет печально

----------


## Alex22

> А ты также веришь что распадёшься на какие-то там частицы но не можешь утверждать это на сто процентов, а если ты не прав...... будет печально


 Я сильно не расстроюсь.))  Хотя в каких то трудах именно так и было про частички написано, как факт.)) Почиму эти труды не могут быть для меня 100% верой. Как библия для верующих...

----------


## Nord

> Так люди истинно верующие в Бога и не боятся ада, потому что они спасаются не по делам своим а через веру в Иисуса Христа.
> А ты также веришь что распадёшься на какие-то там частицы но не можешь утверждать это на сто процентов, а если ты не прав...... будет печально


 А вот я, допустим, выдвигаю такое верование: надо поклоняться лягушкам! А если не будешь поклоняться - после смерти ты попадешь в Квак - ужасное место, где ты будешь бесконечность слушать назидательное кваканье.

Ну вот, так как вы верите в Бога, а 100% гарантии его существования нет, то я бы вам порекомендовал на всякий случай не забывать про лягушек... а то может получиться печально.

----------


## Каин

> Значит прямых доказательств существования Бога и Его не существования нет. И никто не может быть уверен на 100%. Вот в этом всё и дело, если я верующий и Бога нет, то я ничего не теряю, я умру и будет что будет, а если я верующий и Бог есть, я всё равно остаюсь в выигрыше и попадаю в рай в отличии от остальных. А если кто-то скажет есть и другие религии, так там либо нет ада, либо ты судишься по своим делам *и всё равно верующий остаётся в выигрыше. вот в чём прикол*


 Есть такое религиозное мышление(! )Если ты сомневаешься в Боге, то все же предпочтительней в него верить, чем нет. Ибо неверие если тебе и не даст мучения ада, то, по крайней мере, не даст ничего, тогда как вера может дать пускай даже малейший, но все - таки шанс на рай. А если ваш бог - кумир, если ваш бог – искушение. Если ваш бог не бог, а дьявол, который заманивает человека надеждой на счастье; и человек все более и более запутываясь в сетях религии, становится, сам того не подозревая, его слугой. Во имя Христа, совершались крестовые походы и сжигали на кострах; и если сейчас этого нет, или оттого, что Он теряет свое влияние, или же действует скрытно - ,что более вероятней. Я знавал несколько знакомых убежденных христиан, читающих ежедневно библию, проповедующие добро своими устами, но своими действиями, заставившими меня думать; случись, что с ближним, они даже «скорую» не вызовут. Так вот, верующие теряют свой шанс и теперь его получают атеисты. Ведь они не приклонились перед деспотичным богом, а остались верны своей натуре: с точки зрения морали атеист в более выигрышной ситуации, чем верующий. Ведь второй делает благо, следуя заповедям, выполнение которых обещают ему рай, тогда, как атеист делает это бескорыстно. Это, что касается шансов. Конечно же, на самом деле благонравие не нуждается в поучениях. Добродетель не религиозна. Не религия делает человека добрым, а сердце: я проклинаю Бога, но человеку не способен сделать зло. По мере понимания добра и стремления к нему, я все более и более удалялся от Бога.

----------


## Justme

> так чего же мы потом обвиняем Бога во всех бедах....


 Потому что это сидит у нас всех внутри. Бунт против Того, Которого, как мы утверждаем, нет.

----------


## Pan Vladek

> Потому что это сидит у нас всех внутри. Бунт против Того, Которого, как мы утверждаем, нет.


 Бог - Творец этого мира. Какой Творец таково и Его творение. 
20 Ибо невидимое Его, вечная сила Его и Божество, от создания мира через рассматривание творений видимы
(Рим.1:20)
Как вы можете считать мир плохим, а его Создателя хорошим? Или как вы можете считать Творца хорошим, а Его творение плохим? Как можно говорить о поэте, что он хороший поэт, если вам не нравятся его стихи?

----------


## Pan Vladek

> Уже бы давно разрулил. Нет бога и никогда не было. Мы в веке квантовой механики бросьте бред.


 И что говорит нам эта квантовая механика? Что всё зависит от наблюдателя, а без него нет вообще ничего?

----------

